# torque sequence



## edsaws (May 11, 2006)

Hi all new here, found this site surfing around an I must say its a great site. Anyway I was wondering if someone could tell me the torque sequence to the head on my briggs engine? Model #28n707 code 0115 its a 15hp OHV type. It's in need of a head gasket and don't know if there is a specific sequnce to torque in. Any help appreciated. Thanks Ed


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The torque sequence is shown in the attached picture.
The bolts get torqued to 220 in. lbs that works out to about 18 ft lbs
Briggs recommends doing it in 3 steps 1st to 75 in. lbs. 2ed to 150 in. lbs
and final to 220 in. lbs.

Your going to have to check the valve clearences after changing the head 
gasket. Intake should be .003 to .005 in. Exhaust should be .005 to .007 in.


----------



## edsaws (May 11, 2006)

Thanks thats just what I needed. Got the parts today hopefully I get it up and running this weekend. Ed


----------

